# Spineless Paperbacks



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2016)

Paperbacks can be expensive and it's a tad annoying when the spine splits and nearby photograph plates and pages start to come away. Quick fix for me is a thick plastic backing, hot glue, a quick roll and a scalpel to remove excess glue afterwards. Ugly - but it works.

Any other ideas/suggestions?
Cheers.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2016)

Hmmm....can a Mod put an "e" back in my "Spinless" title?
Cheers.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 2, 2016)

I like it being spinless


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah, it catches the eye. "Spineless" would make some think it was a political post.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2016)

Graeme, I remember MANY years ago, when I was in high-school, I was tasked with cutting stacks of papers into quarters and then applying an adhesive with a brush to one edge, to create note pads.

Not sure if this adhesive is still available, but it was a bookbinder's adhesive. It would certainly do the trick.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks Dave - sounds like an interesting glue to have and obviously has some flexibility?
I've tried porous cloth soaked in PVA glue - but very messy....

Cheers
"Spinless"


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2016)

Graeme, go back to your first post and click edit. On the right side there should be a button that says "Edit Title"


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2016)

OK....I was wrong. Go to your first post and you should see this






Click on Thread Tool and a drop box will appear and there will be an edit title option

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2016)

Many thanks Fubar!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 3, 2016)

Revisionist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2016)

Greg Boeser said:


> Revisionist!



Thanks Greg! 

Speaking of Spineless....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2016)

I once used rubber cement. It worked but was not the nicest job I had ever done.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2016)

Aw ! I liked 'Spinless' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

